# 5 old cameras and a lens!



## jeanb (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi. I recently acquired some of my grandparents' cameras. I'm new to the forum, but I was hoping some experts out there could help me identify them! I've tried researching online, but it didn't help all that much. I'd really appreciate any help you could give me.
(I'm assigning them each letters to make things easier)

A: Ihagee Dresden Exa? It's the camera I'm most interested in, but there are so many varieties that I can't determine the model! (not worried about the roll inside, it was already exposed when I got it.)
A - a set on Flickr

B. This one I don't really need help with, seeing as I have the manuel and all the information. I thought I'd show you guys anyway.
B - a set on Flickr

C. This camera looks like it's in bad shape, but it actually runs when when I press the button. (Sorry for using such basic terms--I have a very limited understanding of cameras.)
C - a set on Flickr

D. This camera also runs. I don't know what the deal with the film is since I haven't tried to open it.
D - a set on Flickr

E. Lens. Pretty straightforward. Again, thought I'd post it anyway.
E - a set on Flickr

That's it! Please let me know what you think, especially for A, C and D. THANKS!
-Jean


----------



## jeanb (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry! I said there were five cameras, but I only posted four. I left out the fifth because it was pretty recent and very obvious.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 7, 2011)

C and D look like 8mm movie cameras.


----------



## Proteus617 (Mar 7, 2011)

Id your Exa here.  Movie cameras are mostly paperweights these days.  The Polaroid 100 is worth about $10 but very fun to shoot.  Fuji still makes the film.  What are the markings on the barrel of the Nikon lens?


----------



## PASM (Mar 7, 2011)

C is a Bolex (Kern Paillard) 8mm. Well made and excellent optics but fairly common. c. $30-40 mint.


----------



## PASM (Mar 7, 2011)

What's the serial # of the Exa. Try to approximate it with catalogued versions
Ihagee Exa cameras, all models


----------



## jeanb (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info! The serial number of the exa is 213987, probably one of the first versions on that catalogue.

The lens markings: NIKKOR - Q.C 1:3.5 f = 13.5 cm Nippon Kogaku Japan No. 257853


----------



## PASM (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe Exa 0 or 2b etc..depends on identifying details to distinguish the model.
Exa Serial Numbers



jeanb said:


> Thanks for the info! The serial number of the exa is 213987, probably one of the first versions on that catalogue.
> 
> The lens markings: NIKKOR - Q.C 1:3.5 f = 13.5 cm Nippon Kogaku Japan No. 257853



What is the maximum shutterspeed?


----------



## jeanb (Mar 7, 2011)

150 is the max


----------



## PASM (Mar 7, 2011)

Seems to be an Exa 0. It has the chrome flange. I cannot tell from  your photos on flickr (a bit blurred) but the shutter button is on top and the silver terminal on the front is a sync for external flash. Would you describe the leatherette finish of the body as 'ribbed' in pattern or 'grain'? The Exa serial website is possibly an approximate chronology in some respects. Your camera seems to fit the development pattern, as per the given serials. Hard to be certain, unless one is a particular expert in Exa cameras!


----------



## jeanb (Mar 7, 2011)

Definitely ribbed. I agree that it's probably the Exa 0. I'll probably get some film when I have a chance and see if it still works. Thanks for everything, PASM! You've been really helpful.


----------



## Proteus617 (Mar 8, 2011)

jeanb said:


> The lens markings: NIKKOR - Q.C 1:3.5 f = 13.5 cm Nippon Kogaku Japan No. 257853


 
Pretty sure that's and early Nikon rangefinder lens.  Be nice to it.  Nikon RF stuff can be valuable.  Are you sure you don't have the body to go with it?


----------



## jeanb (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry, I know it's been a while. I'd have to look. I recently found a Nikon S, but that's about it. I'll keep up the search. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Proteus617 (Mar 22, 2011)

jeanb said:


> Sorry, I know it's been a while. I'd have to look. I recently found a Nikon S, but that's about it.


 
Ooooh.  A Nikon S.  Very nice rangefinder.


----------



## J.Kendall (Mar 22, 2011)

Mmmmmm...Rangefinders


----------

